# Ukrainian Headcheese



## Lifter (Oct 20, 2004)

Again, extracted from a twenty odd year old cookbook, whose contributers were all in their 70's or 80's at the time, but knowledge not passed on is knowledge lost, and such would be a waste and a pity...

1 Pork Head
Pork Hocks
Pork Tongue
Heart, and some extra rinds (skin)
2 lbs beef

Clean pork head, removing bristles, ears, eye, jaws and bones of noe; then cook with pork hocks, tonge, heart and beef.  

Cook the rinds (skin) in a separate container.

When well done, remove meat fropm bones and grind all through a fine plate.  Mix well, and add a littler of the meat juice, some salt and pepper to make a good mix.  Put in a cloth bag and press down on a baking pan with a heavy weight on to press out the extra fat.

To serve:
When cold, cut into big pieces, make a mixture of 2 cups water and one cup vinegar, bring to a boil, cool, pour over meat and let stand in a crock for 5 days or until it soaks through.  Serve with raw onion and vinegar  for supper.  Can also be heated and served with fried potatoes.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

I was actually at a loss for words for a while here, Lifter.  Had to go down for a new cup of tea!

Have you ever had any???  I can't say that I have, but I would.  Must be from watching the GMs scraping roasted sheep lungs.  But personally, I'd prefer to "taste" in lieu of "make" this one....


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2004)

hmmmm....historical interest here only.  We should know this, but not necessarily eat this.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 21, 2004)

Headcheese is wonderful, I've had it in Poland and there is a Polish deli a bit far from me that makes it.  The only way I eat it is on a plate, by itself, maybe with a little horseradish/mayo dressing.  Its a job to make!!!!


----------



## Lifter (Oct 21, 2004)

Headcheese is always on the menu at Christmas and New Years in Ukrainian homes, though admittedly few people would go to this trouble in making it (you can buy tubs of it)...tastes pretty good...if you can eat "Spam" you're not going to dislike it at all!

Lifter


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> hmmmm....historical interest here only.  We should know this, but not necessarily eat this.



Mudbug, there is a recipe for hogshead cheese in the Picayune Creole Cookbook(page 113 in mine). It is a rather long process! But I would be willing to try it or Lifters recipe as long as someone else makes it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

on page 98 in mine.  just read it.  still just wanna say "hmmmm...that's interesting."


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes it is!


----------

